# Netzwerkbrücke für 2 Netzwerke (1x WLan und 1x Lan)



## GXBo (16. März 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich habe es ja eigentlich schon realisiert wie hier beschrieben: http://windows.microsoft.com/de-AT/windows-vista/Create-a-network-bridge. ABER nach dem ich den Absatz auf der Seite gesehen habe:


Achtung

Erstellen Sie keine Brücke zwischen einer Internetverbindung und einer Netzwerkverbindung. Dadurch würde eine ungeschützte Verbindung zwischen dem Netzwerk und dem Internet entstehen, die das Netzwerk für jeden Benutzer im Internet zugänglich macht.


Bin ich doch etwas verwirrt. Es ist nämlich so das jeder von uns in der Wohnung sein eigenes Netzwerk bzw. Internetanbindung mit Router und allem hat. Aber da wir gerne Daten austauschen würden und beide auf einen Drucker zugreifen würden ist mir die Netzwerkbrücke eingefallen. Da ich aber Netzwerkfreigaben habe und hier gelesen habe das es unsicher ist bin ich schon verwirrt.

Wenn ich jetzt meine Internetverbindung per LAN mit seiner Internetverbindung mit der ich mich per WLan verbinde überbrücke ist das unsicher lt. dem obigen Absatz oder nicht?

Vielen Dank.

mfg.


----------



## GXBo (22. März 2011)

Hallo nochmal.

Ist keinem eine Lösung oder Antwort eingefallen?

lg


----------

